# Gyeon q2 mohs



## Ryan14 (May 9, 2018)

Will these coatings fill swirl marks? Also do you have to machine polish first before using?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ryan14 said:


> Will these coatings fill swirl marks? Also do you have to machine polish first before using?


To my knowledge they have no filling capabilities 
They act as a layer of clear coat on top of what's there, sealing in what's there
So a machine polish before to get the paints condition to be at its best is the norm!

After any polish you must cleanse the paint before coating with something like IPA or a Gyeon Prep style spray


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

No, ceramic coatings will not fill in swirls you need to remove them before application and use a panel wipe to remove all traces of polishing oils, fillers etc before application.


----------

